# What Species Is This



## jadecade (Apr 28, 2014)

is this a rhom


----------



## jadecade (Apr 28, 2014)

jadecade said:


> is this a rhom


here is another pic... its my first piranha and i need to know what i is. thanks guys


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

S. Compressus would be my guess.

Approx how big is it?


----------



## jadecade (Apr 28, 2014)

5 inches.


----------

